# Rwhp



## kllrvet (Sep 23, 2005)

What kind of RWHP are the '04's and '05's making stock? I would Imagine '04's to make around 300, and the '05's to make around 350, is that about right?

If that's on par, why do the posts I see about runs at the drag strip having such low MPH? I would figure 300 RWHP to run about 109-110 in the and 350 rwhp to 114-115. Why are these cars running so slow?

(flamesuit on)

Tony


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

mostly wheel spin would be my guess. On my second run I smoked my tires the whole 1/4 mile, and I still did the pass @ 93 MPH :willy: Unless your running slicks the stock tires will spin a little on the launch.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

they make 300 or 350hp at the motor not the rear wheels. 04s dyno around 270 and the 05 around 320 at the wheels and the computers pull a LOT of power when its hot outside,lastly the GTO weighs 3800lbs.. Thus the normal mph for an 04 is 100-105 depending on tranny and temp and the 05s trap 103-108 depedning on tranny and temps.


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

Well aside from the horsepower numbers VowelHater is right. They are really heavy, but even F-bodies don't trap THAT high. Even LS2 C6's are only in the 109-110 range, MAYBE 111 on a great day. 107 is pretty high for an LS1 F-body, so a big ol' GTO isn't gonna come near those traps that you listed, but your horsepower numbers are about right. LS1's make around 310-315 I believe. I know they did with 01-02 F-bodies, but I don't know if GTO's have the LS6 intake... just never bothered to look. As fas as I have seen, on Dynojets, LS2's make around 340-350 at the wheels.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

The Numbers I have seen are 295-305rwhp for a stock 04. A stock 05 is 335-345 with the hp and torque peaks both about 500 rpm higher.(that higher peak probably explains part of the reason why the 05 is not that much faster at the track) The Fbody was 400 lbs lighter and has a solid rear axle that is slightly more efficient at getting power to the wheels. An 01-02 F-body puts 310-325 at the wheels. My 02 with a tune, lid, F.R.A.M., and Corsa Cat-Back did 335 at the wheels.


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yea if you are only getting 320 on an 05 at the wheels ,you bought a lemon return it.


----------



## kllrvet (Sep 23, 2005)

When I had me 1992 Corvette, at one point, it made 303 RWHP, and went low 13's @109-110. Later on it made 356 RWHP, and I went [email protected] So with that in mind, was why I asked about the RWHP numbers of the GTO's. It seems they are running much slower for the numbers they put down.

Tony


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

kllrvet said:


> When I had me 1992 Corvette, at one point, it made 303 RWHP, and went low 13's @109-110. Later on it made 356 RWHP, and I went [email protected] So with that in mind, was why I asked about the RWHP numbers of the GTO's. It seems they are running much slower for the numbers they put down.
> 
> Tony


 Well GTO's weigh ALOT more than C4 vettes.


----------



## kllrvet (Sep 23, 2005)

I never thought a C4 was light, I always figured my car to be around 3500-3600 lbs. but honestly, I don't know for sure.

Tony


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Mine made an even 361 stock after 2000mile break in


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

kllrvet said:


> I never thought a C4 was light, I always figured my car to be around 3500-3600 lbs. but honestly, I don't know for sure.
> 
> Tony


I believe my '93 was 3330 lbs.


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

The 05 consistantly puts down 340-345 stock. On 91 octane.


----------



## GTODEALER2 (Aug 11, 2005)

My M6 04 made 302hp and 316lbs of torque with 91 octane and the SLP catback and I always ran 9.1 in the 1/8th mile with stock tires, but the 60 ft was HORRIBLE. However, I havent dynoed my new 04 A4 yet but I am expecting a little less in horsepower but a little more on the track, due to all the clutch problems that LEMON had.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

My '04 put down 310 stock. Not bad I was told. Dynojet, 90 degrees and Houston Humidity. Engine was warm.

But....... ain't stock no mo


----------



## Ruben1210 (Sep 23, 2005)

Mine did 347rwhp but it only had 900 miles at the time


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

Never dynoed mine and all my runs have been in the Texas summer heat and
hummidity. the best I've run is 9.0 everyother time is a 9.1 with 2.0 60ft. stock tires i have a set of nittos that have quite a bite of tread gone off them that came off gtodealers car but there is enough for some more passes at the track just need to get them mounted and the weather to get better befor i make more runs. :cheers


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

Ruben1210 said:


> Mine did 347rwhp but it only had 900 miles at the time


It says in your profile you have a Vortech, is this right? If so do you have cam and heads? And what type of #'s are you putting down?


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

Ruben1210 said:


> Mine did 347rwhp but it only had 900 miles at the time


It says in your profile


----------

